# Illinois PE Exam Materials Allowed in Test (HELP!)



## Illini86 (Mar 17, 2012)

I have a question as I can't get any legit answers and everyone beats around the bush and is wishy washy about what can be brought in

#1)

The CERM is allowed but can you bring in a "REVIEW BOOK" such as the Kaplan PE Review Book...To me they are EXACTLY the same and the CERM has even more problems worked in it?

#2)

Can you bring in PowerPoint slides from a online Review Course??? They are not strictly just worked problems, but mainly are therory based with the occasional example...again this is EXACTLY what the CERM book does but with less problems...

Please can I get a LEGIT answer to this topic, as I've called and the women didn't know what I was talking about and is like NO written things are allowed and review books and this other stuff like that yet everywhere else i look it simply outlaws bringing in practice tests and solution manuals in Illinois.

THANKS!


----------



## cdframe (Mar 18, 2012)

That seems pretty strict. In California anything goes as long as it is BOUND. Yes this includes the Kaplan book, the powerpoint with theory, worked out problems, even handwritten notes (bound in a binder). If anything is loose-leaf they will take it away and well... just do not bring anything loose leaf.

I agree with you, the CERM and the Kaplan book fall under the same category. Also I am confused about why the rules for materials would vary state by state.


----------



## ibbo (Mar 18, 2012)

When I took the PE in Hillside (the Chicago location) in Oct 2010, the proctors were adamant that only the CERM was allowed. All other PPI publications were prohibited. I would think this extends to the Kaplan material. They made us take out the worked out problems in the NDS 2005 (the timber manual for structural). Illinois is a little more strict regarding what constitutes an acceptable open book.

Along a similar vein, when I took the SE in April 2011, they prohibited both the SERM, CERM and any other PPI publications.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 18, 2012)

IL is strict on what is allowed. The list on the board site used to be pretty specifc as to what is and is not allowed. as far as notes, copyrighted material basically has to be bound by the publisher ie not copies and self bound


----------



## Illini86 (Mar 18, 2012)

ibbo said:


> When I took the PE in Hillside (the Chicago location) in Oct 2010, the proctors were adamant that only the CERM was allowed. All other PPI publications were prohibited. I would think this extends to the Kaplan material. They made us take out the worked out problems in the NDS 2005 (the timber manual for structural). Illinois is a little more strict regarding what constitutes an acceptable open book.
> 
> Along a similar vein, when I took the SE in April 2011, they prohibited both the SERM, CERM and any other PPI publications.


yeah i dont know why it's got these dumb rules that no other state has which seems like we're getting shafted and thus are at a disadvantage compared to everyone else who we are ultimately compared against with the passing score...to me something seems funky right there...

and if you can;t bring in copies of the codes then, nobody will be able to do anything cause eveyrone just prints them out from the office and puts em in a binder, which the testing company lady told me was ok...I only printed the asce and ibc, all of the other codes i have the actual book version....i guess i'll just mooch a hard copy just in case of each then....

what makes illinois so special????

and no serm or cerm for the SE??? that blows...did you know that beforehand???

i just want everything squared away so i dont get this news first during the test and then can avoid an unneededfreak out..


----------



## willsee (Mar 19, 2012)

I didn't take any printed materials with me. If it wasn't bound in a book I didn't take it. So to answer #2...no (at least that is my take on the rules).

#1 I would just email the board, but my guess is they will tell you no on that as well.

Everyone I saw during my exam had hard bound copies of the code...why wouldn't you just borrow your work copies?

In the end anything I thought was questionable I didn't bring. It wasn't that big of a deal.


----------



## chaocl (Mar 19, 2012)

I am not sure about IL's rule. I think it is better for you to ask IL state borad what is allow during the exam.

If they can't allow you to bring samples, then ask them can you write on the CERM!!!

I passed my PE exam in CA and they allow that you can bring samples but I mainly used MERM because it is easy for me to get more information in the MERM. (I always write similar example or key point next to the examples in MERM).....so during the exam you won't open so many book to look for a answer that might not be in that book!!!!


----------



## Illini86 (Mar 19, 2012)

i wouldn't borrow the copies as we printed them all out for normal daily job use and assumed would just use those codes, but then screw it now as we have "stricter" rules then NCEES, so ill bring hard copies and none of the other shit...

yeah can't use the kaplan or the notes....whatever totally stupid rules and puts us at disadvantage but now i wana rock this bitch and be done dealing with all these idiots


----------



## ibbo (Mar 19, 2012)

Illini86 said:


> and no serm or cerm for the SE??? that blows...did you know that beforehand???


Yes, I knew that beforehand from a coworker. The PE isn't bad- CERM should be all that you really need. For the SE though, if you're working out problems according to examples, you're probably going too slow to finish.


----------



## Illini86 (Mar 20, 2012)

ibbo said:


> Illini86 said:
> 
> 
> > and no serm or cerm for the SE??? that blows...did you know that beforehand???
> ...


Atleast you knew beforehand....and that makes sense given we should know what's goign on given its an SE, whereas the PE is on junk we NEVER have done in real life and HIGHLY doubt we ever will so gotta have something to refer to inorder to know what's going on

thanks for the help, i figured that was the case in general with my questions, but wanted more insight as again, didn't want problems on exam day...thanks!


----------



## ptatohed (Mar 22, 2012)

Maybe this will help:

References, Materials and Procedures for the Illinois Professional Engineering Examinations

http://www.idfpr.com/Renewals/apply/FORMS/PE_SPEC_Exam.pdf


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 23, 2012)

Well this is vague:



> Books with content directed mainly toward solution of engineering problems or preparation for
> ​
> professional engineering examinations.


----------



## Illini86 (Mar 23, 2012)

yeah it is vague cause that's EXACTLY what the cerm is lol...whatever it's in the past now....let's rock it!


----------



## ptatohed (Mar 24, 2012)

Illini86 said:


> yeah it is vague cause that's EXACTLY what the cerm is lol...whatever it's in the past now....let's rock it!


Next month's exam is in the past?


----------



## Jayman_PE (Mar 25, 2012)

Man, I feel for you Illinois folks. What a joke! The most corrupt state in the nation is worried about applicants following NCEES standard procedures, because they want to show theirs are more stringent?

I'd move.


----------



## EEmarcus (Mar 26, 2012)

Illini86 said:


> I have a question as I can't get any legit answers and everyone beats around the bush and is wishy washy about what can be brought in
> 
> #1)
> 
> ...



A friend of mines took the test in OCT 11 (Elec-Pwr) and he informed me that they proctors did not take any 3-Ring Binders from anyone as long as all the papers were bounded. They did take the NCEES practice booklet and Schaum's book from ppl though. Hope that helps. I plan to bring my binder with me.


----------



## daedalus34r (Apr 18, 2012)

I know my response is late for the April examination but should be helpful for any future IL PE/SE test takers:

http://www.idfpr.com/Renewals/apply/FORMS/PE_SPEC_Exam.pdf


Nothing loose leaf, everything has to be bound.

No problem books. Basically only official references and textbooks are allowed. None of those laminated reference cards were allowed either.

CERM was okay on the PE but for some reason the proctor was really cranky and would not allow the use of a very similar 'All-in-one' prep book by the Author 'Goswami'. I had prepared using both and they were nearly identical in content, just different in presentation. Goswami is easier to read and learn from but CERM had more material, very dense.

SERM is not allowed on the SE.



With all that said, for both my PE and SE, enforcement was non-existent. They just walked around and asked each test taker if they understood the rules on references. I saw people with the NDS wood example problems. I saw folks using laminated references. The proctors are generally volunteers, in my case the test site was an assisted living facility and the proctors were senior citizens, i really can't tell if they've been educated or trained to tell which books can or cannot be let in.

IMO it just comes down to an honor system. You should abide by the rules and only bring what is allowed, you don't want to get into the dilemma of having a test score voided or being banned from taking it.

Also, feeling the need of bringing problem books is a good indication you are not prepared. There is no time on the test to learn how to do a problem, that was meant to be done prior.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 18, 2012)

depends on the test location. The proctors for test when i took it had a color printout of the approved calculators if it didn't match one of the pictures it was taken away...even if the name was the same as the picture. They also glanced at the books i brought. They were essentially day labor sort of people from a temp agency definitely not volunteer. But the level of effort probably greatly depends on the # of people taking the test. we had only probably 75 people taking it at my location with like 8 or 9 proctors so they could take more time with each person.


----------



## willsee (Apr 19, 2012)

During my exam someone asked if they could use the NCEES test/solutions. The proctor was going to allow it until half the room erupted so they did not allow it.


----------



## daedalus34r (Apr 19, 2012)

willsee said:


> During my exam someone asked if they could use the NCEES test/solutions. The proctor was going to allow it until half the room erupted so they did not allow it.


wow ncees specifically does not allow you to bring previous exams to the test, this guy must've known that and tried to pull a fast one on the proctor, had to be desperate lol


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 19, 2012)

daedalus34r said:


> willsee said:
> 
> 
> > During my exam someone asked if they could use the NCEES test/solutions. The proctor was going to allow it until half the room erupted so they did not allow it.
> ...


I don't believe this is true. NCEES has no ban on bringing "previous exams" (I assume you mean the sample problems/solutions that NCEES sells). Illinois might but NCEES does not.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 20, 2012)

ptatohed said:


> daedalus34r said:
> 
> 
> > willsee said:
> ...


Agreed. We were allowed to use the sample exam booklet in WI. And by "we" I mean there were others around me using theirs as well, not just me.


----------



## daedalus34r (Apr 25, 2012)

ptatohed said:


> daedalus34r said:
> 
> 
> > willsee said:
> ...


Im speaking from a viewpoint answering the OPs question, about IL PE test takers. In IL you cannot bring previous tests of any kind.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 25, 2012)

daedalus34r said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > daedalus34r said:
> ...


Understood. That's what I said too. But again, NCEES has no ban on this. But the state (IL) does.


----------



## shezadeh (May 11, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> Well this is vague:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously...what the heck? I am not a civil or structural engineer, but I am wondering how the "Electrical Engineering Reference Manual", a "Schuam's Outline", or any textbook (since nearly EVERY textbook has solved problems in it) would fall in this category...


----------



## shezadeh (May 11, 2012)

EEmarcus said:


> They did take the NCEES practice booklet and Schaum's book from ppl though.


I have read about people using the Schaum's in other states....darn...I wanted to use a Schaum's


----------



## shezadeh (May 21, 2012)

Just got a copy of the " Electrical and Electronics Reference Manual for the Electrical and Computer PE Exam".

/&gt;http://ppi2pass.com/shop/pe-exams-1/electrical-pe-exams/electrical-pe-electrical-electronics-exam/electrical-and-electronics-reference-manual-for-the-electrical-and-computer-pe-exam-elrm.html

Has anyone used this book, or its counterparts ("Power Reference Manual for the Electrical and Computer PE Exam" or "Computer Engineering Reference Manual for the Electrical and Computer PE Exam") on the PE? These are the newest versions of the "Electrical Engineering Reference Manual" by Camara, but I am wondering if they will throw a fit because the title says "...for the Electrical and Computer PE Exam" :/


----------



## civilized_naah (May 21, 2012)

"Books with content directed mainly toward solution of engineering problems or preparation for professional engineering examinations." If that is what their website says, then they are absolutely going to have an issue with those books.
​


----------



## willsee (May 22, 2012)

I had the PERM and it was fine


----------



## shezadeh (May 22, 2012)

This is weird. It is the new version of the "Electrical Engineering Reference Manual" but it has that extra line in the title...

Hmm. I guess I can bring the old edtion with me just in case, and see if they let me use the new one. It can't hurt to try...or can it?

What happens when one brings a book in that they do not allow? I am assuming they just take it from you and you have to take the exam without it, and can pick up the book at the end of the exam.


----------



## shezadeh (May 22, 2012)

willsee said:


> I had the PERM and it was fine


The new PERM, "..for the Electrical and Computer PE exam"? I just want to make sure I am referencing a valid book in my studying process. Last thing I would want to happen is me getting used to this book and finding out I can't use it in the exam.


----------



## willsee (May 22, 2012)

shezadeh said:


> willsee said:
> 
> 
> > I had the PERM and it was fine
> ...


Yes


----------



## shezadeh (May 22, 2012)

willsee said:


> Yes


Thanks!


----------



## stlaggies (Apr 1, 2013)

Illinois updated their rules and now looks like they allow pretty much everything?



> These
> are open-book exams. Examinees must bring their
> own reference materials. All reference materials must
> be bound and remain bound during the exam. Bound
> ...


http://www.idfpr.com/Renewals/apply/FORMS/PE_SPEC_Exam.pdf

Unless I'm missing something?


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 1, 2013)

IL now follows NCEES allowed materials.


----------



## abigail17 (Apr 11, 2013)

I took the PE exam in October 2012 (and will be again tomorrow....). Going in we did not think we could use any practice problem books, but the proctors explicitly announced that you could now use whatever you wanted, they would only be checking calculators, not books. I'm bringing my practice problems book, but didn't use them to complete any sample exams, just in case. I figure bring it, if they say no, put it back in your bag against the wall. I have also not been able to find anything explicit on the NCEES or ILDFPR saying you can't.

I do know the SE has completely different rules, so don't worry about that 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## jac15 (Feb 23, 2014)

Can anyone else confirm that IL has indeed changed their rules and that you can now bring in practice problem books, the NCEES sample exam and notes that are bound inside a ring binder?


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 23, 2014)

they changed the rules to follow the ncees rules. it should be on the boards website if you want to go that far.


----------



## stlaggies (Feb 28, 2014)

Yes, I took exam last April and they didn't check anything with the books.


----------

